# Lise Watier Swatches



## Allura Beauty (Feb 12, 2012)

Full photos and review here.


----------



## ra143 (Feb 12, 2012)

Lise Waiter can be a hit or miss.... they have some fun stuff, most notable the concealer wheel (portfolio) and their magnifix mixing medium. I also like some concealers and their finishing spray.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 19, 2012)

Jingle Belle Eyeshadow Palette: more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 28, 2012)

Portfolio Professional Corrector Concealer Wheel: more photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 3, 2012)

Plumpissimo Le Gloss in “Corail”: more photos & review here.


----------

